# Mealworms- deformed wing cases



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, I've started breeding my own mealies and it is going well - just noticed some tiny babies. But a lot of my adult beetles have missing or deformed wings/ cases (if that what they're called). When they first pupate I separate the aliens from the mealworms into a cricket tub of their own. They stay there til they change into beetles then they go into the main breeding box. The wings can't be being munched on as there are only aliens and perhaps a couple of newly metamorphosed beetles in the tub. Anyone know what is causing this? Grateful for any replies, Jools


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

The wings just get damaged by crawling around the bran and others,
Theres no need to worry, they still breed the same.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

(Silly Question) Can the beetles fly?


----------



## DanP (Mar 23, 2009)

sam432 said:


> (Silly Question) Can the beetles fly?


Was wondering this too. I tended to open the lid a bit cautiously at first, but none of them have ever shown any attempt at using their wings. Of course they could just be luring me into a false sense of security so they can all fly at me together one day.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Apparently they can fly but I've never seen one fly


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep, they are capable to fly.


----------

